# Catalina Aquarium 4x54 T5?



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

I am thinking of upgrading to the above fixture from a 2x65 coralife cf. Any thoughts on the quality or other recommendations in that price range.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I just got the 3x54w t5 from Catalina. Build quality was pretty good. Packaging was pretty good. Looked kinda ghetto from the outside but it was pretty well packed. The legs could use some improvement though. The acrylic is a bit thin. Setting the legs are a little bit of a hassle. The legs are a bit of a tight fit. You have to use some force to get them to fit properly so just use some care when doing that. Other than that, no real problems. Only had them for about a week so only time will tell. Btw, hope you got everything in check because the 4x54 is quite a bit of a step up from the 2x65. I'm still trying to play with my photoperiod to get the most light with the least amount of algae. So far so good.


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey nokturnalkid, how is your catalina light fixture working for you?


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey there, I got my Catalina Aquarium (CA) 36" 4x39 Solar about a month ago and am well pleased. In the thread below you can read about negotiating price and more evaluation details. BTW, the legs have been very stable for me so far. I'd recommend this fixture.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/lighting/63693-birthday-dreaming-3.html



S&KGray said:


> Hey nokturnalkid, how is your catalina light fixture working for you?


----------

